# Another example of rodent orientation skills.



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have no idea what happened....but I went to Wigan today...and three gorgeous squishy ratty boys followed me home dragging their cage behind them.

Ok people I did it.....I GOT MY GORGEOUS RATTY BOYS!!!

Wanna meet them?

Meet Milo, the grumpiest one apparently....but he's licked me tonight and is oh so beautiful! (Anyone help with the colour?)









Next we have Chico, ...erm obviously cuddly! Gorgeous again!









Now last but certainly not least...Diego, the smallest but most confident and the lickiest of them all.









They have had to endure an hour and half's journey...yet they still wanna climb all over me and lick me and...OH I am in LOVE!!!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Ahhh they are lovely and I want them!!!:lol:

You must be soo excited having new babies.

Oh and thanks, you have just given me a bad case of GMR


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats the best bit...apart from we are now actually home!

However questions...

1. Their cage is quite bare...as in no toys or anything...he said they had chewed them all up but means I have to buy. I have seen loads of things...but what would people advise is best quality for money and best enrichment? I did like the octopus that someone had in their vid! (Sorry can't remember who)

2. They look a little grubby. Now he said they are bathed reguarly...but the white looks more grubby...is this just their colouring or do they need a bath?

Am sure there are more but can't think now! xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Ahhh they are lovely and I want them!!!:lol:
> 
> You must be soo excited having new babies.
> 
> Oh and thanks, you have just given me a bad case of GMR


Hehe I know!! I really am!! They are so lovely! Can't believe how chilled they are! xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi I know what I wanted to ask...

The cage is H66cm, W38cm and L61cm, is this big enough? If it is tell me...as I don't want really to buy another yet/can't really...wasn't counting on that seeing as they came with a cage!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Damn meant to ask a pic... here


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

There are loads of cheap and easy ways to keep them amused. How about giving them some news paper and watch them build a nest out of it. Or get a sheet of newspapper and put some treats in the middle and scrunch it up and give it to them. 

I have a lots of plastic hanging tubes, sputniks and I got some hamster exercise balls and hung them up with chains for sleeping in. My lot are not chewers so their stuff has lasted a long time. If your looking for anymore ideas, I know another forum that has product reveiws on it. 

I personly dont bath my rats as I am scared I will end up dryin out their coats.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Hi I know what I wanted to ask...
> 
> The cage is H66cm, W38cm and L61cm, is this big enough? If it is tell me...as I don't want really to buy another yet/can't really...wasn't counting on that seeing as they came with a cage!


Rat cage calculater says its only big enough for 2 rats so you will need to get another cage at some point.... sorry x


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw, they are gorgeous! :001_wub:

I don't find that my boys really play with anything inside the cage, so I just put in loads of stuff to encourage them to climb and keep active (like tunnels, ropes, cargo nets & makeshift climbing frames). 
They shouldn't really need to be bathed regularly, and infact bathing them too often can strip away the natural oils causing damage to both fur and skin. If they're really grubby I'd suggest maybe giving them a rub down with unscented baby/wet wipes 

Edit: Unfortunately the cage, as Petitepuppet has said, is only really big enough for two I'm afraid


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Rat cage calculater says its only big enough for 2 rats so you will need to get another cage at some point.... sorry x


Lol it's OK...I have one hamster on a cage just slightly more than that!



magpie said:


> Aw, they are gorgeous! :001_wub:
> 
> I don't find that my boys really play with anything inside the cage, so I just put in loads of stuff to encourage them to climb and keep active (like tunnels, ropes, cargo nets & makeshift climbing frames).
> They shouldn't really need to be bathed regularly, and infact bathing them too often can strip away the natural oils causing damage to both fur and skin. If they're really grubby I'd suggest maybe giving them a rub down with unscented baby/wet wipes
> ...


Ooh babywipes are so great! Use em for everything! Though never thought about that for an animal! Thanks! I am slightly annoyed that they have come with nothing even for outside the cage! The hammock was chewed and not replaced! Though they have all enjoyed my son's huge plush horse  xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

How about getting some cheap tea towels and hangin the up with paper clips to make some easy hammocks.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> How about getting some cheap tea towels and hangin the up with paper clips to make some easy hammocks.


That's what I do! 
Tea towels are great, and if you get the really big ones you can make tunnels out of them too


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg they are gorgeous, not surprised your in love with them, I find that hammocks are great for filling up a cage, you dont have to buy the proper hammocks though, as Petitepuppet said tea towels are great as hammocks. A cheap box of tissues will be a great if short lived toy as they pull out and scatter all the tissues, well worth it for the fun they have though. I have upside down kids stools attaced to the roofs of my cage and they use them as little platforms, will find you a pic if youre not sure what I mean.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Awww I really want some rats.. Mum hates rodents with tails but even though I do all the cleaning and handling the nearest to them I'm allowed is gerbils because they have furry tails :lol:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

so cute!!!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> How about getting some cheap tea towels and hangin the up with paper clips to make some easy hammocks.


Ooh great idea! Thanks!



thedogsmother said:


> Omg they are gorgeous, not surprised your in love with them, I find that hammocks are great for filling up a cage, you dont have to buy the proper hammocks though, as Petitepuppet said tea towels are great as hammocks. A cheap box of tissues will be a great if short lived toy as they pull out and scatter all the tissues, well worth it for the fun they have though. I have upside down kids stools attaced to the roofs of my cage and they use them as little platforms, will find you a pic if youre not sure what I mean.


Actually was going through the "show me your cages" thread the other day and saw that you had done that! Was impressed at the time!



CheekoAndCo said:


> Awww I really want some rats.. Mum hates rodents with tails but even though I do all the cleaning and handling the nearest to them I'm allowed is gerbils because they have furry tails :lol:


Yup my mum is the same! Cept it's NO rodent tails for her! Massive benefit of living on my own!



RockRomantic said:


> so cute!!!!!


I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

They are gorgeous!!! and they sound so friendly, its great when they lick you soooo cute :001_wub:

I think using tea towels for hammocks is a great idea, I bought 2 fleecy hammocks from Fuzzbutts, the girls one is still intact but the boys are slowly destroying theirs!! Not sure why as they seem to love it and they are always cuddling up together in it. :confused1:

I use wipes to clean my ratties too, you can get special ones for pets from [email protected] but I have used baby wipes too.

Would love to see more piccies when you get chance xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw Congratulations Niki they are Gorgeous!:thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> They are gorgeous!!! and they sound so friendly, its great when they lick you soooo cute :001_wub:
> 
> I think using tea towels for hammocks is a great idea, I bought 2 fleecy hammocks from Fuzzbutts, the girls one is still intact but the boys are slowly destroying theirs!! Not sure why as they seem to love it and they are always cuddling up together in it. :confused1:
> 
> ...


Ooh will have a look on Fuzzbutts too...never heard of that...but yeah think I am going to have to learn a little creativity too.

And yeah!! Took loads last night...but they're all fuzzy cos of the stupid phone camera! But they are so lovely! I was sitting on sofa for a while and they kept coming back to me! Though Milo started chewing my face! I was impressed with myself as I didn't start! So they weren't frightened!

Had my latest night in a while but was just getting cuddles! Admittedly I forced one from Diego...but within seconds he was just lying on my tummy eyes closed as I tickled him behiin his ears! None of my other animals have ever done that! Jet loves it...but never closed his eyes in enjoyment! xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> aw Congratulations Niki they are Gorgeous!:thumbup:


Thanks!! They really are! xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Awww I really want some rats.. Mum hates rodents with tails but even though I do all the cleaning and handling the nearest to them I'm allowed is gerbils because they have furry tails :lol:


Ditto 

And nikki, I recommend a savic royal suite or an explorer cage. The savic royal is a bit pricey but great for the long run (and trust me, you will want to keep more rats ) x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Ditto
> 
> And nikki, I recommend a savic royal suite or an explorer cage. The savic royal is a bit pricey but great for the long run (and trust me, you will want to keep more rats ) x


Nooooooooooooooooooooo..................I am stopping now. Just cos when I got one hamster...it suddenly turned into 11,# hamsters, 30 odd mice, 3 bunnies, 2 guinea pigs, 3 rats and even one chameleon(RIP)...................does not mean I will be getting more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooo..................I am stopping now. Just cos when I got one hamster...it suddenly turned into 11,# hamsters, 30 odd mice, 3 bunnies, 2 guinea pigs, 3 rats and even one chameleon(RIP)...................does not mean I will be getting more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Whoa, the chameleon was random :lol:
You might wanna look at this and see your GP
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/74017-gmr-disorder-beware-please-read-if-you-new.html#post1190895
:lol::lol: x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK what part of free ranging means spend half hour cuddled up under mummy's boobs with eyes closed and letting mummy rub behind ears!!!!

Was sooooo cute though! Milo...the so called grumpy one and the actually labelled "insolent" one...is the one started like that. He was so cute...but then Diego came and pushed in between my boobs and Milo and licked my hand as if to say "erm hey I'm here now...forget him". It's so hard to rub behind two sets of ears with one hand!!! After about 15 mins Milo got sick of being on the outside. After a bit he went off altogether leaving Diego to enjoy it. Who kept licking my hand when I think I lessened a bit. Like heving nagging children!

Got up to get camera and now they won't come out from under the (soft toy) horse lol!

Do rats get jealous of one another with human contact?

xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> OK what part of free ranging means spend half hour cuddled up under mummy's boobs with eyes closed and letting mummy rub behind ears!!!!
> 
> Was sooooo cute though! Milo...the so called grumpy one and the actually labelled "insolent" one...is the one started like that. He was so cute...but then Diego came and pushed in between my boobs and Milo and licked my hand as if to say "erm hey I'm here now...forget him". It's so hard to rub behind two sets of ears with one hand!!! After about 15 mins Milo got sick of being on the outside. After a bit he went off altogether leaving Diego to enjoy it. Who kept licking my hand when I think I lessened a bit. Like heving nagging children!
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:Sounds like a love triangle:lol: x


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Or square? lol


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Whoa, the chameleon was random :lol:
> You might wanna look at this and see your GP
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/74017-gmr-disorder-beware-please-read-if-you-new.html#post1190895
> :lol::lol: x


Lol yeah my sis is a reptile lover and so got me a baby chameleon! Poor thing was attacked by crickets 3 days later and was rushed to the reptile vet and stayed overnight at the vets but died the following day! Was so heartbroken.

Oh have been diagnosed with GMR already...problem is there is no cure. Am stuck getting more rodents for the rest of my life! xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Or square? lol


It really is lol! I am wearing a short sleeved drress though so my shoulders are scratched to shreads lol!! Still the worst part is when two are going round my neck...tickles like crazy! xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

niki87 said:


> OK what part of free ranging means spend half hour cuddled up under mummy's boobs with eyes closed and letting mummy rub behind ears!!!!
> 
> Was sooooo cute though! Milo...the so called grumpy one and the actually labelled "insolent" one...is the one started like that. He was so cute...but then Diego came and pushed in between my boobs and Milo and licked my hand as if to say "erm hey I'm here now...forget him". It's so hard to rub behind two sets of ears with one hand!!! After about 15 mins Milo got sick of being on the outside. After a bit he went off altogether leaving Diego to enjoy it. Who kept licking my hand when I think I lessened a bit. Like heving nagging children!
> 
> xx


Omg how cute!!!!:001_wub:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> It really is lol! I am wearing a short sleeved drress though so my shoulders are scratched to shreads lol!! Still the worst part is when two are going round my neck...tickles like crazy! xx


Yep, they have quite big claws, found that out at my mates lol
Got my arms ripped to shreds today at the kennels by a horny husky, I know how you feel :lol: x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations.. They are gorgeous.. xxx

I think they do get jealous cause if anyone come and sits on me Jason feels he should be there and will either climb on them or push them away.. lol

You can buy a fleece from Asda 2 for £3.00 at the min and they are huge ideal for cutting up and making into hammocks.. I have this cave thing in mine made out out of wood.. I stuff it with paper and tissue.. I have a new shoe box in every week and they love chewing them and jumping in and out.

When I give yoghurt I let them have the tub and they have fun with that each pinching it like it is some prized possession... 

A bit mad I know but they like my ****.. I dont know why??? But I have caught them stealing them out the ashtray if ive nipped the loo.. And tonight Roddi the beggar actually stole one as I popped it in my mouth as I was about to light it.. (i was away with the fairies watching the tv) I had to chase him round the room to get it off him..

I put a pair of jersey kids shorts in there and they love going in and out of it.. If you go to a pound shop you will find loads of things that are ok to use..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Omg how cute!!!!:001_wub:


They really are...hopefully I'll be more prepared with the camera tonight!



$hAzZa said:


> Yep, they have quite big claws, found that out at my mates lol
> Got my arms ripped to shreds today at the kennels by a horny husky, I know how you feel :lol: x


Lol...nice!! :lol:

Yeah they have sharp claws and my shoulders are quite sensitive!



momentofmadness said:


> Congratulations.. They are gorgeous.. xxx
> 
> I think they do get jealous cause if anyone come and sits on me Jason feels he should be there and will either climb on them or push them away.. lol
> 
> ...


Ooh some great ideas! And my student loan is through...so a trip to asda me thinks!! xx


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

They've settled in well then!?!  They sound completely adorable :001_wub:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

magpie said:


> They've settled in well then!?!  They sound completely adorable :001_wub:


They have. I am so surprised how well they have taken to me. And oh yes they really are!!! :001_wub:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

thay are so adorable!
congrats on the new additions!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

hi niki this is a great site for various rat web sites

Ratty Corner

they are gorgeous and as others have said yep the cage is way too small.
check ebay as u already know its great for 2nd hand cages!:thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

metame said:


> thay are so adorable!
> congrats on the new additions!


Aww thanks they really are. When were're having cuddles later I will have the camera ready...but they don't like it so can't promise anything!



blade100 said:


> hi niki this is a great site for various rat web sites
> 
> Ratty Corner
> 
> ...


Ooh ok yeah will check out that site! Actually have had a couple of offers for cages from the lovely people on here! I am very lucky! Didn't think that cage was right. My Roma's Leon cage is actually bigger i think!! So for 3 rats!! xx


----------

